# Butler Pa 2016?



## bikewhorder (Dec 5, 2015)

Looking in the usual spots for this event left me empty handed, anybody know if its on for this year?


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2015)

Good question.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Dec 5, 2015)

Jeff Rapp's Butler, PA bike show going on for sure.  Mid-January 2016. I don't have flyer in front of me but will post info in next day or two.  Thanks Howard Gordon


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks.



Howard Gordon said:


> Jeff Rapp's Butler, PA bike show going on for sure.  Mid-January 2016. I don't have flyer in front of me but will post info in next day or two.  Thanks Howard Gordon


----------

